# feeling angry - chirstian



## caz24

hey everyone,


i cant help feeling angry towards god, feel like its really unfair, why would he put me through this? after years and years of helplessness, i dont understand why if god loves me then he would stand by and let me suffer through a m/c, relationship breakdown, years of depression now through it all again with my new partner i dont understand why im supposed to suffer when theres other people in the world who get pregnant just like that and dont even want them - im not judging them i just dont understand it


i dont understand why im being made to suffer like this, i pray to god i know he loves me, but i still dont understand why


thanksxxx


----------



## bobo66

Hi Caz,

I'm really sorry to hear all that you've been through and are going through now. I can understand that you're angry with God. I can't answer the why question, but I can stand with you in your wondering and praying, and pray for you.

You know that God loves you, and it sounds like you and your DP are really happy together. Much as we'd like predictability and direct responses to prayers, I often find that God more often surprises me. That may not be easy or what you want, but God is truly with us in all this.

You said you're angry. Is that an anger full of energy or more of a different kind of anger? If you're angry with God, I hope that means you've been able to direct the anger away from yourself.

Hugs and prayers xx


----------



## caz24

just feel angry that i have to go through this to be honest why do i have to put up with it, and everyone else on here, who i no doubt about it would make brilliant parents, when theres other people who get pg just like that, and dont want them, or abuse them or whatever,  think its totally unfair every child is a gift from god, and why then if thats true why cant i have this gift? when i live a good peaceful life ?! - love and prayers to you all xx


----------



## NatalieP

Hey Caz

I think anger is a very healthy emotion to have when it comes to infertility and I think God kinda expects it. A very wise man once told em that God has broad enough shoulders to take my anger and that he understands why I am angry with him and in general.

Keep the lines of communication open with him keep praying and talking. 

I am reading a great book on Christianity and infertility called Hannah's hope highly recommend it. Talks about a lot of issues including anger. 

I know for myself being infertile and having a miscarriage has put a massive strain on my faith and my relationship with God but my thought process is try to keep communicating and try to read even just one verse of the bible a day. 

  

Nat xxxx


----------



## caz24

thank you thats really useful i guess ill keep praying and talking just find it really difficult to understand why this was his plan for me, to be constantly wondering about my future and dreams wondering if they will ever come true or weather this will b the year xx x


----------



## Weebear

Caz24 I go through times of feeling like you do. I've had counselling, acupuncture, hypnotherapy etc etc. I recently read 'conquering infertility' by Alice Domar. Of you've not read it, it may be worth getting hold of. I would even send it to you. Everything you feel is normal and there will come a time when your anger will,disappear, you'll still not understand it but it will get better.

And remember 'this too shall pass.'


----------



## dandlebean

Hi Caz - I've only just found this board and read your post (I know I'm very late), but I just wanted to jump in and respond, as I used to feel exactly the same (and still do some days if I'm honest). I hope you're feeling a bit better now, but just in case, I thought I'd chip in.

I've discovered that God has used some of the hardest, most difficult times in my life to bring forth the best in my life. I guess it's like a jigsaw. He can see the whole picture, so he knows how the completed puzzle should look. We only get a piece at a time and if we try to put them together ourselves, it would just be a mess.

Isaiah 43:5 says; "I will give you the *treasures of darkness*and the hoards in secret places, that you may know that it is I, the LORD, the God of Israel, who call you by your name." Notice it says 'treasures of _darkness_'? It really felt like I was in a dark place at the time, but now I can see the reasons why and the 'treasures' that came from those times. God works all things for the good of those who love him and don't forget what Jeremiah 29:11 says; he knows the plans he has for you and they are plans to give you a hope and a future.

I know it's really hard when you can't see the outcome and the ending, but there IS light at the end of the tunnel! It may not be what you want or expect, but it will be what's best and part of God's perfect plan. He never said we wouldn't go through hard times, but he has promised he'll be with us through them all and he will work all things for good.

I really hope things are better for you now and you're doing well. All the best & God bless! xx


----------

